# Pirateria online,denunciati i clienti !



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2020)

Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.

yahoo notizie


----------



## sacchino (19 Febbraio 2020)

Vale anche per Rojadirecta?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
> Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
> Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.
> 
> yahoo notizie



Voglio vederli a dimostrare che il reato in questione è quello di ricettazione.
Dai, facciamo i seri...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
> Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
> Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.
> 
> yahoo notizie



Fanno benissimo, per colpa di questi pezzenti che non tirano fuori manco 30 euro al mese per una cosa che gli interessa tanto (visto che entrano nell' illegale per usufruirne), tocca pagare di più a noi ********** che paghiamo regolarmente.

Il bello, è che la maggior parte di questi ebeti saranno anche quelli che vorrebbero Messi in squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Rojadirecta?



Tecnicamente no, vorrebbe dire perseguire legalmente tutta la comunità di youtube.. così, giusto per fare un esempio.


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Voglio vederli a dimostrare che il reato in questione è quello di ricettazione.
> Dai, facciamo i seri...



non è impossibile da dimostrare volendolo fare,visto che poi ti sequestrano anche l'apparecchio.
già beccare un piccolo rivenditore locale vuol dire risalire ai vari clienti sparsi sul territorio che gestisce.



sacchino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Rojadirecta?



è sempre pirateria online,ma è diverso il discorso perchè poi lì subentra la questione "non sono il possessore del servizio pirata,semplicemente ospito i link etc" (per questo ogni tot. mesi cambiano il dominio,perchè hanno chiuso uno e ne riaprono un altro) e poi chi guarda non ha un pacchetto ma semplicemente vede un evento (spesso con molte difficoltà tra qualità solitamente bassa e interruzione del segnale).
ci sono molti milioni di persone ad aver visto un evento pay live in streaming senza averlo pagato.

questi invece hanno centinaia di canali dove basta cliccare,compresi quelli extra abbonamento standard per esempio sulle squadre (milan channel etc),ed anche in alta definizione senza rogne.
hanno un vero abbonamento IPTV,anche se non riconosciuto giuridicamente.
avere tutti questi canali costa mille euro all'anno su sky più pay per view di certi eventi,oltre a dazn visto che ormai mediaset premium è andato.
sono d'accordo con la multa pure ai clienti per questi casi,altrimenti non smetteranno mai.
chi fa questo neanche si rende conto di essere vulnerabile alla criminalità organizzata,perchè ha dato loro tutti i suoi dati più importanti.


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Rojadirecta?



credo abbiamo preso qualche ingenuo che ha fatto bonifici o pagamenti cmq tracciati a queste società che vendevano sky pirata


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con la multa pure ai clienti per questi casi,altrimenti non smetteranno mai.
> chi fa questo neanche si rende conto di essere vulnerabile alla criminalità organizzata,perchè ha dato loro tutti i suoi dati più importanti.



Per me è anche criminalità (legalizzata) dover dare per forza 50-70 euro al mese a Sky perché è l'unica detentrice dei diritti. Per fortuna le cose dal 2021 grazie a Mediapro dovrebbero finalmente cambiare.


----------



## varvez (19 Febbraio 2020)

Solito discorso, ci sono arrivati con la musica e ci arriveranno anche con lo sport. Abbonamento mensile da 9,99 e vedi tutta la Serie A e un paio di campionati stranieri, così si combatte la pirateria. Poi, detto tra noi, 8 anni? Nemmeno se uccido mia suocera prendo 8 anni


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente no, vorrebbe dire perseguire legalmente tutta la comunità di youtube.. così, giusto per fare un esempio.



Colgo l'occasione per fare il punto. Non entro nel dettaglio per non annoiarvi.

La normativa italiana al momento non punisce l'utilizzatore finale, ma solo chi trasmette contenuti protetti rendendoli disponibili ad altri. Di fatto, coloro che creano le IPTV e ne fatto un business, danneggiando i titolari dei diritti.

Lo scorso anno è tuttavia uscita un'interpretazione data dalla Cassazione, che estende in parte la responsabilità ai consumatori finali, considerando il reato per la prima volta, ma in una sentenza che vi posso dire essere completamente illogica, oltre che arbitraria e contraria al principio di ticipità del nostro sistema penale.

Con riferimento all'ambito, non si tratta solo delle IPTV, ma sono passibili di sopportare un processo penale tutti quelli che usano strumenti tecnologici per vedere qualcosa coperto da diritto d'autore senza averne pagato i diritti. Già con iptv la situazione è al limite (la prova è data dalla predisposizione di una scatoletta, atto che di per se stesso costituirebbe l'elemento oggettivo del reato), con youtube, beh... onestamente non ravviso nulla.

Dal mio punto di vista, il consumatore può stare al sicuro, l'idea stessa di una condanna penale è remota, oltre che basata, come dicevo, su un'interpretazione parecchio politica della Legge. La situazione ovviamente potrebbe cambiare con l'uscita di una normativa derivata. Detto questo, la possibilità di subire il processo è realistica, con i pro e i contro di stare sotto il torchio della nostra giustizia.

ps. la prova dell'utilizzo delle IPTV è data dagli indirizzi ip cui il pc si collega, che non sono soggetti a intercettazioni, ma agli atti in virtù del sequestro dei server del fornitore del servizio. Se si utilizza un vpn, serve il più delle volte una rogatoria internazionale (ovviamente dipende da dove si collega il server specifico), negli altri casi, ci si deve fidare del rispetto della privacy delle compagnie telefoniche (e buona fortuna).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Febbraio 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Solito discorso, ci sono arrivati con la musica e ci arriveranno anche con lo sport. Abbonamento mensile da 9,99 e vedi tutta la Serie A e un paio di campionati stranieri, così si combatte la pirateria. Poi, detto tra noi, 8 anni? Nemmeno se uccido mia suocera prendo 8 anni &#55357;&#56833;



Esatto. Questo e' l'unico vero modo per combattere la pirateria.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vale anche per Rojadirecta?



Potenzialmente vale per tutti. Ma dubito che un pm voglia perdere tempo con le 1000 persone che usano un servizio "appena passabile" rispetto alle decine di migliaia che usano un servizio che il più delle volte va meglio di now tv. 
L'avvio delle indagini in questi casi è sempre pilotato e avviato su istanza del danneggiato (mediaset a suo tempo, ora sky).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Solito discorso, ci sono arrivati con la musica e ci arriveranno anche con lo sport. Abbonamento mensile da 9,99 e vedi tutta la Serie A e un paio di campionati stranieri, così si combatte la pirateria. Poi, detto tra noi, 8 anni? Nemmeno se uccido mia suocera prendo 8 anni



Sinceramente preferirei spendere 40€ e vedere una serie A decente che spenderne 10 e trovarmi con gli scarti del campionato austriaco.

Dobbiamo capire che le squadre vengono finanziate dai tifosi, mica dalla proprietá.

Risparmiare noi utenti significa togliere risorse alle squadre.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferirei spendere 40€ e vedere una serie A decente che spenderne 10 e trovarmi con gli scarti del campionato austriaco.
> 
> Dobbiamo capire che le squadre vengono finanziate dai tifosi, mica dalla proprietá.
> 
> Risparmiare noi utenti significa togliere risorse alle squadre.



Il problema di fondo non è dato, a mio modo di vedere, dal costo, ma da quanto il servizio sia considerato essenziale. 
Il calcio, e lo sport in genere, è un lusso. Si paga se si può pagare. Sono contrario a Sky e servizi affini che sparano alto sul prezzo, ma è lo stesso mercato a dover dire, come tu spesso ci insegni, cosa va e cosa non va. Anche netflix ha alzato i prezzi. 
Se non si è favorevoli, basta non pagare, se non paga nessuno cala la domanda....e ovviamente l'offerta... con le ripercussioni, che hai ipotizzato, sulle squadre.


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> ps. la prova dell'utilizzo delle IPTV è data dagli indirizzi ip cui il pc si collega, che non sono soggetti a intercettazioni, ma agli atti in virtù del sequestro dei server del fornitore del servizio. Se si utilizza un vpn, serve il più delle volte una rogatoria internazionale (ovviamente dipende da dove si collega il server specifico), negli altri casi, ci si deve fidare del rispetto della privacy delle compagnie telefoniche (e buona fortuna).



Ripeto purtroppo c'è gente che faceva bonifici a queste società. Di sicuro la gdf avrà pescato da questi qua


----------



## Dany20 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
> Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
> Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.
> 
> yahoo notizie


Cominciassero ad abbassare il costo degli abbonamenti e poi ne parliamo. Uno non può vendere un rene per vedere una partita.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ripeto purtroppo c'è gente che faceva bonifici a queste società. Di sicuro la gdf avrà pescato da questi qua



Tutti i pagamenti sono tracciati in questi servizi, Paysafepal era l'unico sicuro, a suo tempo.
Ma sia chiaro che la situazione è la stessa. Per accedere ai nomi (indirizzi e compagnia) serve una violazione della privacy delle Banche in questo caso.


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è anche criminalità (legalizzata) dover dare per forza 50-70 euro al mese a Sky perché è l'unica detentrice dei diritti. Per fortuna le cose dal 2021 grazie a Mediapro dovrebbero finalmente cambiare.



non è un mercato facile quello italiano.
leggevo che in Francia hanno preso 80% del mercato interno a 800 milioni e abbonamenti a 25 euro mediamente per tutte le gare di ligue 2 e 8 gare a giornata di ligue 1.
qui hanno già trovato resistenze dei club più forti e con più tifosi che hanno votato contro Mediapro,tranne il Napoli,poi c'è stato il cambio di presidenza anche se il nuovo eletto un mese fa ha già dichiarato che incontrerà tutti nelle prossime settimane prima del bando per i diritti tv ad aprirle.
non metteranno il tappeto rosso da noi,vedremo


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è un mercato facile quello italiano.
> leggevo che in Francia hanno preso 80% del mercato a 800 milioni e abbonamenti a 25 euro mediamente.
> qui hanno già trovato resistenze dei club più forti e con più tifosi,tranne il Napoli,poi c'è stato il cambio di presidenza anche se il nuovo ha già dichiarato che incontrerà tutti nelle prossime settimane prima del bando per i diritti tv ad aprirle.
> non metteranno il tappeto rosso da noi,vedremo



Aggiungo che secondo me il prezzo è più che adeguato al servizio, anzi, forse basso. Il problema non è se 30 ero vale tutto lo sport di sky, ma se una persona che guarda solo il calcio sia giusto che paghi 30 euro... immaginate chi guarda solo motomondiale, tennis, formula uno... 
Chi segue solo uno sport, di base e salvo situazioni particolari (es. il periodo dei tornei di tennis), paga sempre sui 5/6 euro ad evento.
Se ne segue due, già ha un prezzo quasi giusto.
Io ho aperto sky 3 volte questo mese, per vedere il milan quando non stava su dazn, ho pagato 10 euro a partita. Fate voi.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è anche criminalità (legalizzata) dover dare per forza 50-70 euro al mese a Sky perché è l'unica detentrice dei diritti. Per fortuna le cose dal 2021 grazie a Mediapro dovrebbero finalmente cambiare.



E' solo un' autoscusante per giustificare il proprio comportamento dai.

Io ne spendo 35 e vedo tutto il calcio piu' qualche canale.

Se fai now tv alla stessa cifra vedi molto di piu' ( adesso non so i costi esatti).

Sono tutte palle... chi non vuole pagare non paghi, ma non cerchi giustificazioni almeno.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione per fare il punto. Non entro nel dettaglio per non annoiarvi.
> 
> La normativa italiana al momento non punisce l'utilizzatore finale, ma solo chi trasmette contenuti protetti rendendoli disponibili ad altri. Di fatto, coloro che creano le IPTV e ne fatto un business, danneggiando i titolari dei diritti.
> 
> ...



Sappiamo già come andò a finire ai tempi di Emule e Napster, quando tra l'altro si parlava di 1/100 di usufruenti del servizio e la legislazione a riguardo era molto più nebulosa sia a livello nazionale che internazionale, per cui si tentò di punirne 1 per educarne 1000 (girò veramente questo messaggio intimidatorio in rete). 
Idem per i siti che condividono film, senza poi dimenticare la sceneggiata con MegaVideo e canali similari: più ne chiudevano, più ne riaprivano, e si parla di 10 anni fa.

Nello specifico si dovrebbe risalire ad almeno decine di migliaia di utilizzatori del servizio, anche nei casi in cui non si avessero sotto mano le generalità, come ad esempio per rojadirecta, ed ancor più ridicolo sarebbe il caso di youtube che di fatto offre un servizio che viola la stessa normativa sopracitata. Chiuderebbero quindi anche questo forum e migliaia e migliaia di siti web che, anche solo per errore, non rispettano completamente una neo versione distorta di maccartismo? 
Dai, è già tanto se riusciranno a colpire chi, traendone profitto diretto o indiretto, offre un servizio illecito a terzi. Il resto è un'inutile minaccia di caccia alle streghe.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fai now tv alla stessa cifra vedi molto di piu' ( adesso non so i costi esatti).



30 euro al mese tutto lo sport. Ogni morte di papa si trova qualche offerta, ad esempio nei centri commerciali con il no iva, e si arriva a pagare il 18% in meno, e in ogni scatola c'è un alimentatore e due batterie aaa nel prezzo.
Se non avesse il limite dei dispositivi....

Gli altri 3 pacchetti di now tv (cinema, intrattenimento e serie tv) si arrivano facilmente a pagare 15 euro, con possibilità di doppia visione in contemporanea.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' solo un' autoscusante per giustificare il proprio comportamento dai.
> 
> Io ne spendo 35 e vedo tutto il calcio piu' qualche canale.
> 
> ...



Non hai capito il senso del suo messaggio.


----------



## Manue (19 Febbraio 2020)

Devono pagarle tutte, 
io pago 82,90 euro al mese di Sky, pago Netflix, l'anno scorso pagavo anche Dazn...
poi però mi beccavo del "fesso" da chi con 10 euro vedeva quanto e più di me...

spero che i nodi vengano al petti, 
per tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sappiamo già come andò a finire ai tempi di Emule e Napster, quando tra l'altro si parlava di 1/100 di usufruenti del servizio e la legislazione a riguardo era molto più nebulosa sia a livello nazionale che internazionale, per cui si tentò di punirne 1 per educarne 1000 (girò veramente questo messaggio intimidatorio in rete).
> Idem per i siti che condividono film, senza poi dimenticare la sceneggiata con MegaVideo e canali similari: più ne chiudevano, più ne riaprivano, e si parla di 10 anni fa.
> 
> Nello specifico si dovrebbe risalire ad almeno decine di migliaia di utilizzatori del servizio, anche nei casi in cui non si avessero sotto mano le generalità, come ad esempio per rojadirecta, ed ancor più ridicolo sarebbe il caso di youtube che di fatto offre un servizio che viola la stessa normativa sopracitata. Chiuderebbero quindi anche questo forum e migliaia e migliaia di siti web che, anche solo per errore, non rispettano completamente una neo versione distorta di maccartismo?
> Dai, è già tanto se riusciranno a colpire chi, traendone profitto diretto o indiretto, offre un servizio illecito a terzi. Il resto è un'inutile minaccia di caccia alle streghe.



Hai inquadrato, è un discorso politico, tanto per cambiare.
Il problema è che le ultime statistiche dicono che la gente che usa le iptv è in costante crescita e la cosa è diventata ora allarmante (emule era una briciola nell'oceano paragonata).
Considera che oramai molti negozi ti offrono di fornirti scatoletta e abbonamento loro stessi. La situazione è andata oltre dal punto di vista sociale più che da quello penale.

ps. una precisazione. Con emule e servizi affini, il consumatore diffonde a sua volta il materiale e la normativa di riferimento è quella che prevede espressamente il reato penale (situazione ben più grave stando al dettato normativo)


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' solo un' autoscusante per giustificare il proprio comportamento dai.
> 
> Io ne spendo 35 e vedo tutto il calcio piu' qualche canale.
> 
> ...



Guarda che io pago eh...non hai capito proprio quello che intendevo...nel calcio adesso siamo nella stessa fase degli abbonamenti mobile prima di Iliad. Prima dell'avvento di Iliad pagavo 15 euro al mese con Tim per avere 2 giga, adesso con Ho. Mobile (che non sarebbe mai nata senza Iliad) pago 7 euro per 40 giga. Per gli abbonamenti alla Serie A serve qualcosa del genere, che salvo altri ricorsi in tribunale di Sky avverrà nel 2021.


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tutti i pagamenti sono tracciati in questi servizi, Paysafepal era l'unico sicuro, a suo tempo.
> Ma sia chiaro che la situazione è la stessa. Per accedere ai nomi (indirizzi e compagnia) serve una violazione della privacy delle Banche in questo caso.



No, ci sono le cripto (Bitcoin) e le ricariche paysafecard. Poi vabbé IN QUALCHE MODO sono tracciate anche esse ma qui il discorso diventa più complicato (soprattutto per la finanza)


----------



## Capitano (19 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Devono pagarle tutte,
> io pago 82,90 euro al mese di Sky, pago Netflix, l'anno scorso pagavo anche Dazn...
> poi però mi beccavo del "fesso" da chi con 10 euro vedeva quanto e più di me...
> 
> ...



Io sempre stato "fesso" come te. Siamo in due


----------



## andrec21 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A parte che Sky e Dazn fanno una cosa non legale, in quanto le loro offerte non sono concorrenziali bensì complementari, quindi non mi sento di dare cosi tanto contro alla gente che li aggira, visto che il primo raggiro è il loro (hanno provato a recuperare con Dazn compreso per alcuni clienti).

Personalmente ho avuto per anni Sky dai miei, 80 euro al mese per il pacchetto completo, che hanno disdetto da poco. 
Andato a vivere da solo ho provato il pezzotto per i primi tempi, ma solo per curiosità e nell'attesa di trovare una buona offerta, che poi ho trovato in Vodafone, (Fibra 24,90 + tutto Sky Sport e Vodafone tv 15 euro). 
Il problema sono sempre i costi "nascosti", 6 euro il router, 2 euro il decoder, eventuali costi di rescissione, altri che dimentico.

In realtà la vera comodità del pezzotto non erano quei 5/7 euro risparmiati al mese, che sono una fetta di pizza, quanto la possibilità di pagare quando ho voglia di vedere.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> No, ci sono le cripto (Bitcoin) e le ricariche paysafecard. Poi vabbé IN QUALCHE MODO sono tracciate anche esse ma qui il discorso diventa più complicato (soprattutto per la finanza)



Hai ragione, avevo completamente dimenticato le cryptovalute. 

Le paysafecard sono tracciate dall'anno scorso, serve usare il conto online. Non so neanche più come mai esistano ancora.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> A parte che Sky e Dazn fanno una cosa non legale, in quanto le loro offerte non sono concorrenziali bensì complementari, quindi non mi sento di dare cosi tanto contro alla gente che li aggira, visto che il primo raggiro è il loro (hanno provato a recuperare con Dazn compreso per alcuni clienti).
> 
> Personalmente ho avuto per anni Sky dai miei, 80 euro al mese per il pacchetto completo, che hanno disdetto da poco.
> Andato a vivere da solo ho provato il pezzotto per i primi tempi, ma solo per curiosità e nell'attesa di trovare una buona offerta, che poi ho trovato in Vodafone, (Fibra 24,90 + tutto Sky Sport e Vodafone tv 15 euro).
> ...



Due cose. Le imprese non devono essere concorrenziali in questo caso. I diritti li ha uno e uno soltanto. Non confondiamo con la divisione dei diritti fatta a monte.

Se vuoi pagare ogni mese si può usare now tv, che funziona come dazn, con pagamento mensile, settimanale o giornaliero anticipato. Si può pagare anche di meno usando le offerte DD, almeno per il primo anno. Non è corretto fare il paragone con il satellite ed 80 euro di sky (che include tutti i pacchetti, servizio satellitare, on demand, sky go e sky q).
Il costo di tutto lo sport (sky più dazn) è di 40 euro mensili.


----------



## mabadi (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Due cose. Le imprese non devono essere concorrenziali in questo caso. I diritti li ha uno e uno soltanto. Non confondiamo con la divisione dei diritti fatta a monte.
> 
> Se vuoi pagare ogni mese si può usare now tv, che funziona come dazn, con pagamento mensile, settimanale o giornaliero anticipato. Si può pagare anche di meno usando le offerte DD, almeno per il primo anno. Non è corretto fare il paragone con il satellite ed 80 euro di sky (che include tutto, servizio satellitare, on demand, sky go e sky q).
> Il costo di tutto lo sport (sky più dazn) è di 40 euro mensili.



E dazn brasil?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andando OT, in tutto questo discorso, vogliamo sottolineare il fatto che paghiamo le tasse per un servizio televisivo nazionale criminale?

Ricapitolando:

1)
lo stato, a differenza di anni fa, non ti fa vedere più niente di interessante, costringendoti a fare abbonamenti e sborsare danaro

2)
a fronte di questo, PRETENDE comunque soldi e ti fornisce programmi di livello morale e intellettivo da 5^ mondo

3)
chiaramente ti sanziona pesantemente se sgarri su leggi derivanti da questo sistema costruito ad hoc (e questo può essere giusto eticamente,
ma tenuto conto dei punti precedenti è altamente sleale e fazioso)


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> E dazn brasil?



Tocchi un argomento delicato. Stando alla normativa sui diritti d'autore, saremmo costretti a pagare il loro prezzo in italia. Usando una vpn e stando alla situazione internazionale che prevede rogatorie, attualmente posso dire con una certa convinzione che sia tranquillamente adoperabile. Resta da vedere la qualità del servizio (considerando il proxy intermediario), che non ho provato.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andando OT, in tutto questo discorso, vogliamo sottolineare il fatto che paghiamo le tasse per un servizio televisivo nazionale criminale?

Ricapitolando:

1)
lo stato, a differenza di anni fa, non ti fa vedere più niente di interessante, costringendoti a fare abbonamenti e sborsare danaro

2)
a fronte di questo, PRETENDE comunque soldi e ti fornisce programmi di livello morale e intellettivo da 5^ mondo

3)
chiaramente ti sanziona pesantemente se sgarri su leggi derivanti da questo sistema costruito ad hoc (e questo può essere giusto eticamente, ma tenuto conto dei punti precedenti è altamente sleale e fazioso)


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Andando OT, in tutto questo discorso, vogliamo sottolineare il fatto che paghiamo le tasse per un servizio televisivo nazionale criminale?
> 
> Ricapitolando:
> 
> ...



Esatto.
La scusa è il servizio informativo di base.
Il canone RAI, per intenderci, non è dovuto per pagare Fabio Fazio, ma per garantire il funzionamento della RAI in caso di guerra (servizi informativi essenziali). Poi ovviamente, siamo in Italia...


----------



## andrec21 (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Due cose. Le imprese non devono essere concorrenziali in questo caso. I diritti li ha uno e uno soltanto. Non confondiamo con la divisione dei diritti fatta a monte.
> 
> Se vuoi pagare ogni mese si può usare now tv, che funziona come dazn, con pagamento mensile, settimanale o giornaliero anticipato. Si può pagare anche di meno usando le offerte DD, almeno per il primo anno. Non è corretto fare il paragone con il satellite ed 80 euro di sky (che include tutto, servizio satellitare, on demand, sky go e sky q).



Ho l'abbonamento con Now Tv, mi riferisco a quello; il problema è che è legata a Vodafone, se dovessi disdire perderei i privilegi che mi hanno dato. Parlo della mia esperienza, non dell'offerta di Now Tv in generale.

In ogni caso non dovranno essere concorrenziali ma per questi giochini mi risulta siano state entrambe punite dall'Antitrust.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ho l'abbonamento con Now Tv, mi riferisco a quello; il problema è che è legata a Vodafone, se dovessi disdire perderei i privilegi che mi hanno dato. Parlo della mia esperienza, non dell'offerta di Now Tv in generale.
> 
> In ogni caso non dovranno essere concorrenziali ma per questi giochini mi risulta siano state entrambe punite dall'Antitrust.



Sulla prima cosa... ok con vodafone, ma mi sembra che paghi 14 euro mensili o giù di là... cioè quanto un'iptv di medio livello.

No, nessuna punizione basata sulla concorrenza. C'è stato il problema del bando di assegnazione illecito di per se stesso. 
Ovviamente esistono punizioni per cose inferiori, ma vai a trovare una società che non è stata ancora accusata dall'antitrust o affini (siamo tutti qui in attesa dei rimborsi telefonici per la pagliacciata delle bollette ogni 28 giorni....blah...)


----------



## andrec21 (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> *Sulla prima cosa... ok con vodafone, ma mi sembra che paghi 14 euro mensili o giù di là... cioè quanto un'iptv di medio livello.*
> 
> No, nessuna punizione basata sulla concorrenza. C'è stato il problema del bando di assegnazione illecito di per se stesso.
> Ovviamente esistono punizioni per cose inferiori, ma vai a trovare una società che non è stata ancora accusata dall'antitrust o affini (siamo tutti qui in attesa dei rimborsi telefonici per la pagliacciata delle bollette ogni 28 giorni....blah...)




Si, era proprio quello il senso del mio primo messaggio, se si vuole pagare meno il modo c'è anche legalmente, per quanto scomodo e vincolante possa essere.
Le multe non sono specificatamente per quello ma quasi, perchè vendere un pacchetto ridotto allo stesso prezzo fa appunto parte dei giochini di cui parlavo, è una ladrata e la multa lo testimonia, e per me vale tanto quanto quella fatta a chi usa le Iptv.

E comunque anche senza multa specifica ci si arriva da soli che non sia concorrenziale eh.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi concludo dicendo solo una cosa: mettiamo che Sky offrisse tutto il calcio a 15/20 euro incluso Dazn.

Ci rendiamo conto che, altro che scrivere qui nel forum "il Milan deve tornare a vincereheheheheh nel mondo" ?

Purtroppo il maggior introito delle squadre di calcio viene dai diritti casalinghi, Premier a parte (ma li è un altro discorso).

Il giorno che pagheremo 4 soldi l' abbonamento alla pay tv, piangeremo da tifosi, fate voi!

E badate che pure a me gira il ca..zo pagare, tra pay tv varie, abbonamento stadio e viaggi connessi mi parte uno stipendio l'anno.

Ma non mi obbliga mica il dottore a farlo, infatti non mi lamento. 

Se mai mi rompessi le balle, disdirrò tutto sempre senza lamentarmi.

Ma chi ruba, visto l' argomento del topic, non ha giustificazioni ed è altamente itagliota darne.

Volete farla pagare a chi credete vi stia derubando? disdite tutti e fatele fallire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sono sempre stato un nemico della pirateria e lo sarò sempre..

Oggi la gente pretende il "diritto" di vedere uno spettacolo che non può permettersi (a parole spesso) anche senza pagare..

è come se mi presentassi ad un concerto senza biglietto e volessi entrare lo stesso perché "non è giusto che per vedere i coldplay 2 ore debba pagare 150 euro"


----------



## mabadi (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tocchi un argomento delicato. Stando alla normativa sui diritti d'autore, saremmo costretti a pagare il loro prezzo in italia. Usando una vpn e stando alla situazione internazionale che prevede rogatorie, attualmente posso dire con una certa convinzione che sia tranquillamente adoperabile. Resta da vedere la qualità del servizio (considerando il proxy intermediario), che non ho provato.





Ok ma dazn Germania non vuole la vpn va direttamente


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda che io pago eh...non hai capito proprio quello che intendevo...nel calcio adesso siamo nella stessa fase degli abbonamenti mobile prima di Iliad. Prima dell'avvento di Iliad pagavo 15 euro al mese con Tim per avere 2 giga, adesso con Ho. Mobile (che non sarebbe mai nata senza Iliad) pago 7 euro per 40 giga. Per gli abbonamenti alla Serie A serve qualcosa del genere, che salvo altri ricorsi in tribunale di Sky avverrà nel 2021.



Si figurati, non intendevo accusarti di essere uno di quelli che non paga.

Riguardo l' avventura telefonica ho fatto la tua stessa trafila ma con operatori differenti, ma sappi come ho scritto sopra, che se pagassimo la metà di adesso di abbonamento alla Pay tv, significherebbe che siamo a livello Eredvise come competitività delle nostre squadre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

il fatto è che 15 anni fa tutti avevano sky e spendevano 60-70 euro col pacchetto completo.
c'erano TUTTI gli sport, i campionati, bei film, bei programmi (mi ricordo mondo gol bellissimo) ecc... avevo anche milan channel fino al 2008.

poi è iniziata a calare la qualità e l'offerta, ma il prezzo aumentava...

poi ancora...

poi ancora...e vogliono 1 euro per il giornale dei programmi che era gratuito.

poi un bel giorno con 110 euro al mese che avevo pure il multivision mi chiedono 10 euro per cambiare un decoder veccio di 10 anni invece che cambiarmelo gratis.

poi chiedo la disdetta perchè mi sento preso per il culo e questi mi dicono "ok ok" ma non staccano, ne richiamano, e continuano ad arrivare le bollette.

allora non paghi più e ti mandano minacce intimidatorie di cause ecc. ma l'abbonamento intanto non lo staccano.

allora sai che ti dico? che friggano all'inferno, godo se nessuno paga più sky, ladri. tanto i soldi di sky calcio è come darli direttamente alla juve.
purtroppo hanno ancora la F1 e quindi devo avere almeno lo sport e con le partite mi arrangio come si faceva 20 anni fa. amici e bar.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il fatto è che 15 anni fa tutti avevano sky e spendevano 60-70 euro col pacchetto completo.
> c'erano TUTTI gli sport, i campionati, bei film, bei programmi (mi ricordo mondo gol bellissimo) ecc... avevo anche milan channel fino al 2008.
> 
> poi è iniziata a calare la qualità e l'offerta, ma il prezzo aumentava...
> ...



Ormai è cosi in tutti i settori, dall' intrattenimento all' industria. 

Pochi margini, costi alti, si fa quel che si può.

Non dimentichiamo che Sky da un miliardo all' anno al calcio, da qualche parte devono tornare.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai è cosi in tutti i settori, dall' intrattenimento all' industria.
> 
> Pochi margini, costi alti, si fa quel che si può.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che Sky da un miliardo all' anno al calcio, da qualche parte devono tornare.



Io ancora sto aspettando che mi restituiscano i soldi che indebitamente mi hanno sottratto passando da una bolletta al mese a una ogni 28 giorni.
Che sgarra paga, vale anche per sky spero.
Una volta ho anche chiamato per protestare : un operatore idiota quanto goffo cercava di convincermi che non cambiava nulla di fatto, ignorando che con questo stratagemma avevano creato di fatto tredici fatture in un anno anzichè 12, un altro cercava di calmarmi proponendomi una promo.
La verità è che sky non sa nemmeno tenersi buoni gli abbonati che ha, figurati quelli che non ha.
Per ottenere degli sconti deve sempre stare a minacciare disdette o chiudere contratti per rientrare poi col nome della moglie, del papà e poi del cane.
Francamente non condivido questo modo di fare.
E ti parla uno che è abbonato dal 2003.


----------



## gabri (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ottimo, finalmente i furbetti del quartiere che si credevano intoccabili dovranno iniziare a guardarsi le spalle, ladri.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora sto aspettando che mi restituiscano i soldi che indebitamente mi hanno sottratto passando da una bolletta al mese a una ogni 28 giorni.
> Che sgarra paga, vale anche per sky spero.
> Una volta ho anche chiamato per protestare : un operatore idiota quanto goffo cercava di convincermi che non cambiava nulla di fatto, ignorando che con questo stratagemma avevano creato di fatto tredici fatture in un anno anzichè 12, un altro cercava di calmarmi proponendomi una promo.
> La verità è che sky non sa nemmeno tenersi buoni gli abbonati che ha, figurati quelli che non ha.
> ...



Hai ragione, e fanno tutti cosi purtroppo...


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Da quando hanno tirato fuori quel #stopyracy è un goderone continuo.
E ora questo.
Esistono i pettini e, purtroppo per loro, pure i nodi, il pettine è la Juve che fa e disfa, lo scalpo è la Serie A Juve e quindi il percentualone maggiore di utenti che "beneficiano" degli eventi LIVE, quindi una primizia, un vizio, nell'era moderna dove la gente si guarda serie, programmi tv in differita e in tranquillità l'evento sportivo (per molti) segue quel trend lì, parlo per me, ovviamente.
Da quando il Milan è stato forzatamente destrutturato e umiliato, cioè dal 2008 in poi, la Serie A ha perso un club importante, il club con più seguito all'estero, per il bene del percentualone maggiore su suolo italiano, i gobbi, mica potevano ritornare e combattere con chi aveva appena vinto la Champions qualche anno prima no? avevano bisogno di 3-4 anni per riassestarsi (post calciopoli) e il Milan era o poteva diventare scomodo con una cessione ad un proprieratio che potesse permettersi uno dei club e brand calcistici più forti al mondo, da lì il ridimensionamento lento ed inesorabile, lo stesso che sta avendo sky quando fa finta di non capire che perdere ogni anno un botto di rossoneri che tolgono sky o si stufano del tutto è il tracollo per loro che non riescono a "creare" nuovi avversari per la gobba, il consumatore numero 1, da lì nasce la lotta alla privacy, un fugace tentativo di riordinare il consumatore medio che invece se ne va o meglio se ne scappa.
Chi l'avrebbe mai detto? eh? quanti rossoneri se ne scapperanno a fine stagione? a quanti piace farsi prendere per il chiulo? e vedrete, tra qualche anno sarà pure peggio perché ogni anno che passa con un Milan così in disfacimento euno scudettino in più per la gobba sarà un anno pessimo per la Serie A che ha ormai perso il senso della misura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai è cosi in tutti i settori, dall' intrattenimento all' industria.
> 
> Pochi margini, costi alti, si fa quel che si può.
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che Sky da un miliardo all' anno al calcio, da qualche parte devono tornare.



pagano decine di opinionisti già pagati dalla juve per dir porcherie. riducano i costi invece di chiedere sempre di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora sto aspettando che mi restituiscano i soldi che indebitamente mi hanno sottratto passando da una bolletta al mese a una ogni 28 giorni.
> Che sgarra paga, vale anche per sky spero.
> Una volta ho anche chiamato per protestare : un operatore idiota quanto goffo cercava di convincermi che non cambiava nulla di fatto, ignorando che con questo stratagemma avevano creato di fatto tredici fatture in un anno anzichè 12, un altro cercava di calmarmi proponendomi una promo.
> La verità è che sky non sa nemmeno tenersi buoni gli abbonati che ha, figurati quelli che non ha.
> ...



io disdico e rifaccio ogni anno. 
da fedelissimo per una 15ini d'anni ho raccolto solo inculate.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io disdico e rifaccio ogni anno.
> da fedelissimo per una 15ini d'anni ho raccolto solo inculate.



Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Activia01 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo me era perfetta la formula di qualche anno fa di NowTV, 99€ e vedevi solo la tua squadra. Sarebbe perfetto per tanti. Ovviamente ora qualche partita la ha dazn, ma anche senza quelle sarebbe una cifra congrua se interessa solo e soltanto una squadra


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora sto aspettando che mi restituiscano i soldi che indebitamente mi hanno sottratto passando da una bolletta al mese a una ogni 28 giorni.
> Che sgarra paga, vale anche per sky spero.
> Una volta ho anche chiamato per protestare : un operatore idiota quanto goffo cercava di convincermi che non cambiava nulla di fatto, ignorando che con questo stratagemma avevano creato di fatto tredici fatture in un anno anzichè 12, un altro cercava di calmarmi proponendomi una promo.
> La verità è che sky non sa nemmeno tenersi buoni gli abbonati che ha, figurati quelli che non ha.
> ...


Ma anche Sky è già stata condannata? Io avevo sentito delle varie compagnie telefoniche, poi penso che il mio subconscio mi abbia spinto a disinteressarmi per non dover litigare con l'operatore Sky...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma anche Sky è già stata condannata? Io avevo sentito delle varie compagnie telefoniche, poi penso che il mio subconscio mi abbia spinto a disinteressarmi per non dover litigare con l'operatore Sky...



Guarda, non vorrei sbagliare ma credo che la condanna riguardi solo le compagnie telefoniche.
Non che abbia ancora visto nemmeno i loro soldi rimborsatimi eh, giusto per capirci.
Per non parlare di anni e anni a fare la ricarica tim da 30 euro e 5 restavano come 'mazzetta'.
Insomma, mi pare la legalità sia un concetto astratto a tutti i livelli e non riguardi solo i pirati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sappiamo già come andò a finire ai tempi di Emule e Napster, quando tra l'altro si parlava di 1/100 di usufruenti del servizio e la legislazione a riguardo era molto più nebulosa sia a livello nazionale che internazionale, per cui si tentò di punirne 1 per educarne 1000 (girò veramente questo messaggio intimidatorio in rete).
> Idem per i siti che condividono film, senza poi dimenticare la sceneggiata con MegaVideo e canali similari: più ne chiudevano, più ne riaprivano, e si parla di 10 anni fa.



Ma anche adesso: basta pensare ad “altadefinizione.style” dove puoi vedere qualunque tipo di film gratis o ad “altadefinizione.codes” dove puoi vedere praticamente tutte le serie tv uscite dall’alba dei tempi, senza manco fare qualsivoglia tipo di versamento, perché puoi fare il download sul sito.

Per quanto riguarda il calcio, io ho Sky e Dazn, ma per quello che pago mi aspetterei un servizio migliore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Da quando il Milan è stato forzatamente destrutturato e umiliato, cioè dal 2008 in poi, la Serie A ha perso un club importante, il club con più seguito all'estero, per il bene del percentualone maggiore su suolo italiano, i gobbi, mica potevano ritornare e combattere con chi aveva appena vinto la Champions qualche anno prima no? avevano bisogno di 3-4 anni per riassestarsi (post calciopoli) e il Milan era o poteva diventare scomodo con una cessione ad un proprieratio che potesse permettersi uno dei club e brand calcistici più forti al mondo, da lì il ridimensionamento lento ed inesorabile.*



Pensiamo poi ad una coincidenza curiosa (come sapete, io sono un appassionato di coincidenze, le stesse che fanno sì che la Giuve sia l’unica squadra del globo terracqueo ad avere il dominio schiacciante del palmares nazionale mentre in campo internazionale ha meno di un terzo del palmares della rivale nazionale principale e un quinto delle due rivali messe assieme, cosa che non c’è in nessun altro paese, europeo o sudamericano che sia, ma gli juventini e i milanisti filojuventini -interisti filojuventini non esistono- credono che tutto ciò sia dovuto al destino cinico e baro, come no): contemporaneamente al ritorno della Juve in Serie A, le due milanesi e in particolare il Milan vengono smantellate, distrutte, annichilite nel giro di una stagione, e passano nell’arco di 12/18 mesi da avere in squadra dei campionissimi all’avere le rose più scarse dal dopoguerra in poi.

Strano, vero? E contemporaneamente peraltro.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ok ma dazn Germania non vuole la vpn va direttamente



Vero, ma è più rischioso perché si è dentro la comunità europea e non serve una rogatoria.
Dal mio punto di vista si rischia poco lo stesso.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

gabri ha scritto:


> Ottimo, finalmente i furbetti del quartiere che si credevano intoccabili dovranno iniziare a guardarsi le spalle, ladri.



Colgo l'occasione per chiarirvi una cosa che può far sorridere.
Il reato penale difficilmente può portare a una condanna con l'attuale normativa, nonostante quello che ha paventato la Cassazione. Ma... esiste l'illecito civile del consumatore che scarica o "scrocca" la partita.

Nello specifico, c'è una sanzione per ogni violazione che a memoria va da circa 200 euro alle circa 1200/1300 euro. Occhio, per ogni violazione, cioè ogni volta che il comportamento non si considera unico. Potenzialmente, se vedete una partita la settimana, è plausibile essere condannati al pagamento di 800-4800 euro per ogni mese di violazione. 

Certo, siamo in teoria, perché è più probabile essere condannati a 1200 euro per l'intero anno di visione delle partite, ma era giusto capire che in ogni caso è un illecito usare sistemi alternativi, benché non sia illegale.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
> Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
> Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.
> 
> yahoo notizie



pensate se dopo che rom ubriaco uccide 4 persone e si prende 3 mesi ai domiciliari uno perché guarda una partita a sbafo si prende 8 anni ahahahah


----------



## mabadi (19 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è più rischioso perché si è dentro la comunità europea e non serve una rogatoria.
> Dal mio punto di vista si rischia poco lo stesso.



Sì ma il pirata non sarebbe dazn che non ha inserito blocchi? Poi che ne può sapere uno se hanno i diritti visto che il servizio prevede la telecronaca in tedesco


----------



## Lambro (19 Febbraio 2020)

Mollarlo o non mollarlo, me lo chiedo continuamente soprattutto quando mi arriva la bolletta da 130 euro da pagare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pensate se dopo che rom ubriaco uccide 4 persone e si prende 3 mesi ai domiciliari uno perché guarda una partita a sbafo si prende 8 anni ahahahah



Siamo in Italia quindi è possibilissimo.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pensate se dopo che rom ubriaco uccide 4 persone e si prende 3 mesi ai domiciliari uno perché guarda una partita a sbafo si prende 8 anni ahahahah


7/8 anni, ma il motivo è presto detto: non si tratta della pena prevista per chi vede una partita pirata, ma è la pena per chi predispone un sistema complesso atto a superare le protezioni per trarre vantaggio economico dalla cosa.

7/8 anni li prende quindi, stando alla Legge, chi è il gestore dell'IPTV. La Cassazione, di fine 2018, ha tentato di equiparare la posizione dell'utente finale a quella del gestore (sul principio che entrambi adoperano stratagemmi complessi per aggirare le protezioni, a prescindere dal fine di lucro). 8 anni per entrambi pertanto, la logica vorrebbe questo, ma è chiaro che si tratta di un'interpretazione folle.

Se un ubriaco uccide 4 persone (ma in realtà ne uccide una e ferisce un'altra almeno) non prende la pena dell'omicidio colposo (comunque di 5 anni), ma va praticamente di volontario. i tot mesi di cautelare hanno un'altra funzione, non si deve confondere.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Sì ma il pirata non sarebbe dazn che non ha inserito blocchi? Poi che ne può sapere uno se hanno i diritti visto che il servizio prevede la telecronaca in tedesco



No, perché Dazn fornisce un servizio lecito. Es. un negozio può vendere coltelli da cucina, che sono strumenti pericolosi, ma nonè responsabile se uno li compra e ammazza qualcuno: loro sono venduti lecitamente per altro.
Sulla seconda questione, il principio di base è che la legge non ammette ignoranza. In realtà non è esatto questo principio, perché esiste l'ignoranza inevitabile, ma il fatto che sia in tedesco non esclude la pena. In ogni caso tranquillo, non credo ci sarà mai un caso di qualcuno condannato, anche solo civilmente, per aver visto dazn di un altro stato.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (20 Febbraio 2020)

mai pagato e mai paghero'

tutto illegale al massimo. da sempre. 

su tutto quello che mi pare. 

calcio, f1, motogp, film, serie, musica.

In questo mondo tutti provano ad incularti, dalle banche, da qualsiasi abbonamento, dai datori di lavoro, dallo stato. 
Nel mio piccolo non posso che fare altrettanto, e con la quantita' impressionate di soldi che girano i quei settori non ho alcun rimorso. anzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tocchi un argomento delicato. *Stando alla normativa sui diritti d'autore, saremmo costretti a pagare il loro prezzo in italia.* Usando una vpn e stando alla situazione internazionale che prevede rogatorie, attualmente posso dire con una certa convinzione che sia tranquillamente adoperabile. Resta da vedere la qualità del servizio (considerando il proxy intermediario), che non ho provato.



Rischi di scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora entrando in questioni che vanno ben oltre la partitella di un club di calcio (cinema, musica, arte, più in generale il diritto alla cultura vessato in Italia)


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> mai pagato e mai paghero'
> 
> tutto illegale al massimo. da sempre.
> 
> ...



Perchè tu non provi a inculare nessuno vero? ah no.. tu ci riesci proprio, non è che provi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Impossibile dimostrare collegamenti tranne se i tipi in questione non siano stati molto ingenui. 

Se il pagamento avviene tramite donazione su PayPal, il contatto su Telegram e si usa una VpN che costa ormai nemmeno 0.30 cent al mese nemmeno l FBI sarebbe in grado di provare che usi servizio IPTV.

Ogni tanto escono sti articoli per spaventare e ridurre il fenomeno


----------



## sunburn (20 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato un nemico della pirateria e lo sarò sempre..
> 
> Oggi la gente pretende il "diritto" di vedere uno spettacolo che non può permettersi (a parole spesso) anche senza pagare..
> 
> è come se mi presentassi ad un concerto senza biglietto e volessi entrare lo stesso perché "non è giusto che per vedere i coldplay 2 ore debba pagare 150 euro"


Esatto! Molti non riescono a capire questo concetto basilare perché, se provi a entrare a un concerto dei Coldplay senza biglietto, arrivano cinque armadi 190x190x190 che invitano gentilmente a desistere, mentre per la pirateria online il consumatore di fatto non viene sanzionato.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile dimostrare collegamenti tranne se i tipi in questione non siano stati molto ingenui.
> 
> Se il pagamento avviene tramite donazione su PayPal, il contatto su Telegram e si usa una VpN che costa ormai nemmeno 0.30 cent al mese nemmeno l FBI sarebbe in grado di provare che usi servizio IPTV.
> 
> Ogni tanto escono sti articoli per spaventare e ridurre il fenomeno



questa è la prima volta che sono stati denunciati i clienti.
e non 1,ma già 223.
poi che serva a spaventare o meno non lo so,ma il fatto nuovo c'è.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile dimostrare collegamenti tranne se i tipi in questione non siano stati molto ingenui.
> 
> Se il pagamento avviene tramite donazione su PayPal, il contatto su Telegram e si usa una VpN che costa ormai nemmeno 0.30 cent al mese nemmeno l FBI sarebbe in grado di provare che usi servizio IPTV.
> 
> Ogni tanto escono sti articoli per spaventare e ridurre il fenomeno



Il fatto che uno utilizzi anche sistemi non tracciabili per pagare definisce ancora di più l'intento di compiere un reato per me


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che uno utilizzi anche sistemi non tracciabili per pagare definisce ancora di più l'intento di compiere un reato per me



Bhe ma se uso utilizza la pirateria lo sa che sta commettendo un reato eh, non è che lo fa inconsapevolmente. Sto solo dicendo che se uno sceglie di piratare, e sa quello che fa è praticamente irrintracciabile.

Io lavoro per una grossa azienda di consulenza informatica, e vi posso assicuare che i grossi provider vengono da noi disperati. Non sono come combattere il fenomeno e stanno perdendo un sacco di soldi.

Aggiungo una cosa, ma questa è solo una mio opinione personale, la pirateria si può combattere come ha fatto Netflix, offrendo un servizio di una qualità tale ad un prezzo irrisorio. 
Qui invece c'è un oligopolio (anzi un monopolio, perchè il duetto DAZN, Sky è una farsa), che ha prezzi esorbitanti, ingestibili per la maggior parte delle famiglie, cosa che priverebbe la maggior parte delle persone delle gioie che il calcio sa dare. Il calcio è di tutti. Nessuno li ha obbligati ad inserire milioni e milioni nel calcio. Era bello anche prima di dare 60 milioni di euro a Ronaldo annui, oppure pagare 10 milioni di mazzetta ad un procuratore.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bhe ma se uso utilizza la pirateria lo sa che sta commettendo un reato eh, non è che lo fa inconsapevolmente. Sto solo dicendo che se uno sceglie di piratare, e sa quello che fa è praticamente irrintracciabile.
> 
> Io lavoro per una grossa azienda di consulenza informatica, e vi posso assicuare che i grossi provider vengono da noi disperati. Non sono come combattere il fenomeno e stanno perdendo un sacco di soldi.
> 
> ...



Non si può risalire al cliente tramite il collegamento a internet a cui ci si poggia??? Mi pare vogliano fare cosi.
E' anche vero che poi ci sono casi praticamente assurdi : ho un amico che ad esempio paga il servizio in contanti e poi per vedere le partite usa a scrocco una linea internet non protetta del vicino di casa.
Secondo me a rischiare molto sono coloro che guardano le partite sui telefonini e sottovalutano il tutto.
I pirati infatti oltre a decoder con iptv offrono anche lo skygo della situazione sul telefonino.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può risalire al cliente tramite il collegamento a internet a cui ci si poggia??? Mi pare vogliano fare cosi.
> E' anche vero che poi ci sono casi praticamente assurdi : ho un amico che ad esempio paga il servizio in contanti e poi per vedere le partite usa a scrocco una linea internet non protetta del vicino di casa.
> Secondo me a rischiare molto sono coloro che guardano le partite sui telefonini e sottovalutano il tutto.
> I pirati infatti oltre a decoder con iptv offrono anche lo skygo della situazione sul telefonino.



No, è impossibile. Ti spiego come funziona una VPN. 

Tu apri un canale totalmente criptato dal router di casa tua (quindi obbligatoriamente passando per il tuo provider), fino ad un server da qualche parte nel mondo utilizzando un protocollo chiamato IPsec. In sostanza il tuo provider sa solo che tu sei connesso a questo server nel mondo (puoi anche scegliere dove) e non c'è nulla di illegale.

Questo server al posto tuo, si collega al flusso streaming pirata (quindi ufficialmente è quella macchina a collegarsi allo streaming) e la redirige nel tuo canale criptato. Arrivato da te viene decriptato e tu lo guardi liberamente. 

Quindi nessuno sa che cosa fai sulla rete, sanno solo che sei connesso ad un server attraverso un canale VPN (che ripeto non è illegale). Con questo sistema è possibile ad esempio anche agirare la censura dei governi, basta collegarsi ad un server che si trovi all'esterno del paese che crea la restrizione.

Altro esempio, un sito oscurato nei DNS qui in Italia perchè dichiarato illegale, è tranquillamente accessibile se ti colleghi tramite VPN collegandoti su un Server che so Svizzero.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può risalire al cliente tramite il collegamento a internet a cui ci si poggia??? Mi pare vogliano fare cosi.



No, non si può. Spiego il problema.

Quando ci si poggia ad un sistema IPTV, per quanto si possa usare un pc o altro dispositivo, quello che resta a disposizione è solo l'indirizzo IP. Ma l'indirizzo IP non è un nome con codice fiscale univoco. Per avere i dati della persona serve fare richiesta alla società telefonica. Ma la legge sulla privacy impedisce le il provider fornisca questi dati, perché si rientra nel campo delle intercettazioni, le quali sono consentite unicamente per reati ben più gravi e limitatissimi.

L'unico modo per essere inseriti nel sistema è che nel materiale sequestrato a chi gestisce l'IPTV ci sia qualcosa che ricollega con nome e cognome, oltre che codice fiscale, i clienti.
Con i bonifici bancari si versa nella situazione del provider (le banche non devono dare i dati, se ci sono estratti ci sono i nomi ma non i codici fiscali). Se si è pagato con ricarica postepay, hanno sicuramente nome, cognome e codice fiscale dei clienti.

Ribadisco tra l'altro che il fatto che sia reato è campato in aria, che sia avviino procedimenti a seguito dell'ultima interpretazione ci sta, ma la normativa è chiara e nessuno verrà punito.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è anche criminalità (legalizzata) dover dare per forza 50-70 euro al mese a Sky perché è l'unica detentrice dei diritti. Per fortuna le cose dal 2021 grazie a Mediapro dovrebbero finalmente cambiare.



Speriamo perchè dalle prime voci sembra che comunque l'abbo sia abbastanza costoso...


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> No, è impossibile. Ti spiego come funziona una VPN.
> 
> Tu apri un canale totalmente criptato dal router di casa tua (quindi obbligatoriamente passando per il tuo provider), fino ad un server da qualche parte nel mondo utilizzando un protocollo chiamato IPsec. In sostanza il tuo provider sa solo che tu sei connesso a questo server nel mondo (puoi anche scegliere dove) e non c'è nulla di illegale.
> 
> ...



Non è esatto, anzi. Se ci fosse implicato un reato rilevante ai fini delle intercettazioni, il provider vpn dovrebbe dare il tuo originale indirizzo ip, direttamente o con rogatoria internazionale. Se non c'è un simile reato il vpn non serve a nulla. Questi proxy servono ad impedire di venir tracciato da un malintenzionato di turno utilizzando linee libere. Aggiungono qualche disturbo legale, ma non sono idonei a commettere reati in tranquillità.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> No, è impossibile. Ti spiego come funziona una VPN.
> 
> Tu apri un canale totalmente criptato dal router di casa tua (quindi obbligatoriamente passando per il tuo provider), fino ad un server da qualche parte nel mondo utilizzando un protocollo chiamato IPsec. In sostanza il tuo provider sa solo che tu sei connesso a questo server nel mondo (puoi anche scegliere dove) e non c'è nulla di illegale.
> 
> ...





MarcoG ha scritto:


> No, non si può. Spiego il problema.
> 
> Quando ci si poggia ad un sistema IPTV, per quanto si possa usare un pc o altro dispositivo, quello che resta a disposizione è solo l'indirizzo IP. Ma l'indirizzo IP non è un nome con codice fiscale univoco. Per avere i dati della persona serve fare richiesta alla società telefonica. Ma la legge sulla privacy impedisce le il provider fornisca questi dati, perché si rientra nel campo delle intercettazioni, le quali sono consentite unicamente per reati ben più gravi e limitatissimi.
> 
> ...



Ah ecco, grazie ad entrambi per le delucidazioni. Siete stati chiarissimi.
Ah beh ,allora direi che è tutto ben confezionato ad arte.
Da me fanno cosi : comprano dai cinesi il decoderino a 30 euro o giu di li, poi lo danno a coloro che installano il programma e pagano 10 euro al mese in contanti per ogni mese di abbonamento.
Quando succedono episodi come il blitz di mesi fa stanno 'sotto coperta' per alcuni giorni ma dopo 3-4 giorni erano già operativi meglio di prima.
Non vi nego però che ultimamente li vedo parecchio spaventati e il fenomeno è in forte calo...


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile dimostrare collegamenti tranne se i tipi in questione non siano stati molto ingenui.
> 
> Se il pagamento avviene tramite donazione su PayPal, il contatto su Telegram e si usa una VpN che costa ormai nemmeno 0.30 cent al mese nemmeno l FBI sarebbe in grado di provare che usi servizio IPTV.
> 
> Ogni tanto escono sti articoli per spaventare e ridurre il fenomeno



Paypal non offre nessun sistema di sicurezza. E' una normalissima banca, non è per nulla anonima. I dati dei clienti sono soggetti alle stesse tutele del sistema bancario europeo. L'FBI ha accesso diretto ai dati VPN di qualsiasi server americano, senza autorizzazioni.
Una cosa così elementare come le vpn non garantisce nessun anonimato per le autorità.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, grazie ad entrambi per le delucidazioni. Siete stati chiarissimi.
> Ah beh ,allora direi che è tutto ben confezionato ad arte.
> Da me fanno cosi : comprano dai cinesi il decoderino a 30 euro o giu di li, poi lo danno a coloro che installano il programma e pagano 10 euro al mese in contanti per ogni mese di abbonamento.
> Quando succedono episodi come il blitz di mesi fa stanno 'sotto coperta' per alcuni giorni ma dopo 3-4 giorni erano già operativi meglio di prima.
> Non vi nego però che ultimamente li vedo parecchio spaventati e il fenomeno è in forte calo...



Come dicevo qualche post fa, il reato viene adattato. Cioè ci si basa sul concetto che si cercano in maniera fraudolenta di superare le protezioni.
Il pagamento non è necessario alla configurazione del reato, serve la prova che si è utilizzato un dispositivo complesso. In termini teorici è l'installazione della scatoletta il problema che fa scaturire il procedimento. In termini pratici andrebbe dimostrato anche l'utilizzo del servizio. Onestamente in ambito istruttorio penale non è possibile riuscire a configurare un reato di questo tipo con assoluta certezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bhe ma se uso utilizza la pirateria lo sa che sta commettendo un reato eh, non è che lo fa inconsapevolmente. Sto solo dicendo che se uno sceglie di piratare, e sa quello che fa è praticamente irrintracciabile.
> 
> Io lavoro per una grossa azienda di consulenza informatica, e vi posso assicuare che i grossi provider vengono da noi disperati. Non sono come combattere il fenomeno e stanno perdendo un sacco di soldi.
> 
> ...



Molti ti direbbero che noi in italia paghiamo meno che in molti altri posti per vedere lo sport in realtà..
Poi non mischierei Netflix che ha palesemente fatto una politica di "perforazione" del mercato come si deve fare con un prodotto nuovo, oltretutto vendendo contenuti proprio, con chi invece ha posizione dominante e oltretutto vende contenuti con diritti costosissimi..eh perché guardiamo anche cosa paga sky per distribuire quel prodotto...

Nel tempo vedrete che anche netflix alzerà i prezzi...e comunque pure lì ci sono quelli che elaborano trucchi per non pagare...


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Rischi di scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora entrando in questioni che vanno ben oltre la partitella di un club di calcio (cinema, musica, arte, più in generale il diritto alla cultura vessato in Italia)



mi sa che è tardi per fermarmi... ahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non è esatto, anzi. Se ci fosse implicato un reato rilevante ai fini delle intercettazioni, il provider vpn dovrebbe dare il tuo originale indirizzo ip, direttamente o con rogatoria internazionale. Se non c'è un simile reato il vpn non serve a nulla. Questi proxy servono ad impedire di venir tracciato da un malintenzionato di turno utilizzando linee libere. Aggiungono qualche disturbo legale, ma non sono idonei a commettere reati in tranquillità.



Ti vorrei fare una domanda : ti ricordi i primi sistemi di pirateria di tele +? Ti parlo della scheda rifatta che praticamente sostituiva l'originale e permetteva di vedere in chiaro tutti i canali, compresa primafila.
All'epoca si vociferava che fossero gli ingegneri stessi della pay tv a creare questo fenomeno.
E' possibile che anche stavolta sia successo qualcosa del genere o abbiamo a che fare solo con pirati della rete?


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, avevo completamente dimenticato le cryptovalute.
> 
> Le paysafecard sono tracciate dall'anno scorso, serve usare il conto online. Non so neanche più come mai esistano ancora.



le paysafe le compri anche dal tabaccaio... e senza fornire alcun dato.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti vorrei fare una domanda : ti ricordi i primi sistemi di pirateria di tele +? Ti parlo della scheda rifatta che praticamente sostituiva l'originale e permetteva di vedere in chiaro tutti i canali, compresa primafila.
> All'epoca si vociferava che fossero gli ingegneri stessi della pay tv a creare questo fenomeno.
> E' possibile che anche stavolta sia successo qualcosa del genere o abbiamo a che fare solo con pirati della rete?



Quella che riporti era una voce che ricordo, si ricollegava spesso alla politica della microsoft di controllare le licenze di windows per modo di dire... si aumenta la diffusione e questo ripaga della perdita.
Anche ipotizzando fosse così, nel caso di adesso è difficile che si sia verificato, perché in realtà se prima serviva conoscere il codice di decriptazione e il suo funzionamento, attualmente si usano normalissimi decoder.

Il gestore IPTV compra cento decoder, messi ognuno su un canale, fa passare il segnale per degli switch cinesi che eliminano dal segnale il blocco, li manda in schede video streaming. Un sistema fin troppo elaborato se ci fossero dietro le case originali, senza contare che con IPTV vedi tutto, da infinity, passando per sky, finendo con anche materiale aggiuntivo.

Visto che abbiamo toccato l'argomento, l'utilizzo di una scheda pirata, anche attualmente, configura direttamente il reato per il gestore del "locale" che ne fa uso: utilizza sistemi complessi e ha fine di lucro. 8 anni, e qui non serve fare nessuna interpretazione astrusa, ma qualsiasi giudice condannerebbe.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> le paysafe le compri anche dal tabaccaio... e senza fornire alcun dato.



La paysafe card non funziona più così. E' cambiata da febbraio dello scorso anno. Si compra ma per essere usata deve essere collegata ad un conto online con i dati del cliente. Il cambiamento è seguente alla nuova normativa sull'antiriciclaggio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La paysafe card non funziona più così. E' cambiata da febbraio dello scorso anno. Si compra ma per essere usata deve essere collegata ad un conto online con i dati del cliente. Il cambiamento è seguente alla nuova normativa sull'antiriciclaggio.



no usi il pin e paghi. L'ho fatto io un mese fa per un acquisto online.


----------



## sharp (20 Febbraio 2020)

Il reato contestato suppongo sia la ricettazione, punito con la reclusione fino a 8 anni. Quindi un reato per il quale possono essere disposte intercettazioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Quella che riporti era una voce che ricordo, si ricollegava spesso alla politica della microsoft di controllare le licenze di windows per modo di dire... si aumenta la diffusione e questo ripaga della perdita.
> Anche ipotizzando fosse così, nel caso di adesso è difficile che si sia verificato, perché in realtà se prima serviva conoscere il codice di decriptazione e il suo funzionamento, attualmente si usano normalissimi decoder.
> 
> Il gestore IPTV compra cento decoder, messi ognuno su un canale, fa passare il segnale per degli switch cinesi che eliminano dal segnale il blocco, li manda in schede video streaming. Un sistema fin troppo elaborato se ci fossero dietro le case originali, senza contare che con IPTV vedi tutto, da infinity, passando per sky, finendo con anche materiale aggiuntivo.
> ...



L'ho sempre pensata cosi : in tempi di internet ultraveloce ci vuole nulla a condividere i contenuti per gente che mastica di queste cose.
Che poi ovviamente in questo caso lo si fa a scopo di lucro e molto verosimilmente dietro ci stanno poteri grossi ma in teoria potrebbero anche mettersi d'accordo 20 amici, fare un abbonamento e poi usufruire del sistema dividendo le spese a quote irrisorie.
Alla fine è solo una partita che viene trasmessa con 20 secondi di ritardo.
E' streaming. Pirata ovviamente e non legale, ma streaming.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi concludo dicendo solo una cosa: mettiamo che Sky offrisse tutto il calcio a 15/20 euro incluso Dazn.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che, altro che scrivere qui nel forum "il Milan deve tornare a vincereheheheheh nel mondo" ?
> 
> ...



Mi spiace, ma il tuo discorso non sta in piedi... 
Davvero pensi che se abbattessero il costo a 15/20 euro gli abbonamenti resterebbero quelli?
Se abbattessero i costi raddoppierebbero (o anche più) sicuramente gli abbonamenti con nessuna perdita economica, anzi con entrate maggiori dalla pubblicità!

Vado anche oltre, alle pay-tv basterebbe proporre il solo pacchetto calcio (comprese però le coppe) a quel prezzo per far schizzare in alto gli abbonamenti.

Per quale motivo devo essere obbligato a pagare IL PIZZO di un pacchetto tv base praticamente senza contenuti di interesse per dover vedere il calcio? O pagare la visione degli altri sport se mi interessa solo il calcio?
A me personalmente poi che oltre al Milan vedo si e no una decina di partite in più all'anno delle altre squadre mi costerebbe meno l'abbonamento allo stadio (se fossi di Milano)

Il pizzo si paga perchè dal pacchetto base non si versa alcun euro alle squadre/Lega. Per questo ben venga Mediapro se offrisse solo il calcio.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> no usi il pin e paghi. L'ho fatto io un mese fa per un acquisto online.



Io ho lasciato la situazione lo scorso anno dove serviva il codice fiscale per acquistare il pin, e il pagamento doveva avvenire tramite conto online loro, essendo legato il pin al codice fiscale.
Effettivamente andando ora sul sito sembra sia tornato alla situazione precedente, tra l'altro solo il sistema italiano e non quello internazionale di paysafecard. Devo controllare la cosa quando ho tempo.
Grazie per la segnalazione, perché è davvero curioso, a memoria non era un decreto legge.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io ho lasciato la situazione lo scorso anno dove serviva il codice fiscale per acquistare il pin, e il pagamento doveva avvenire tramite conto online loro, essendo legato il pin al codice fiscale.
> Effettivamente andando ora sul sito sembra sia tornato alla situazione precedente, tra l'altro solo il sistema italiano e non quello internazionale di paysafecard. Devo controllare la cosa quando ho tempo.
> Grazie per la segnalazione, perché è davvero curioso, a memoria non era un decreto legge.



Sì effettivamente circa sei mesi fa ho fatto un altro pagamento e mi hanno chiesto il codice fiscale (in tabaccheria) ... un mese fa non mi hanno chiesto niente. per questo dico che con paysafe + vpn risalire all'utilizzatore non è semplice.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

sharp ha scritto:


> Il reato contestato suppongo sia la ricettazione, punito con la reclusione fino a 8 anni. Quindi un reato per il quale possono essere disposte intercettazioni.



La ricettazione prevede il fine di lucro. Che la dottrina abbia ampliato il ramo al vantaggio extra-patrimoniale non ha trovato alcuna conferma significativa nella giurisprudenza ancora.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre pensata cosi : in tempi di internet ultraveloce ci vuole nulla a condividere i contenuti per gente che mastica di queste cose.
> Che poi ovviamente in questo caso lo si fa a scopo di lucro e molto verosimilmente dietro ci stanno poteri grossi ma in teoria potrebbero anche mettersi d'accordo 20 amici, fare un abbonamento e poi usufruire del sistema dividendo le spese a quote irrisorie.
> Alla fine è solo una partita che viene trasmessa con 20 secondi di ritardo.
> E' streaming. Pirata ovviamente e non legale, ma streaming.



Sai cosa mi fa sorridere della cosa? Io ho visto come funziona IPTV, e ti posso garantire che funziona meglio di now tv moltissime volte.. senza neanche i limiti di dispositivo. E' da uscire pazzi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma il tuo discorso non sta in piedi...



Beh, se pensi di sapere più di loro come massimizzare i ricavi prova a mandare una mail a Sky... 

Se credi che dimezzando il prezzo si raddoppino gli abbonamenti viviamo su Marte. 

E' una congettura fine a se stessa, perchè nella pratica chi si vede le partite gratis, la maggior parte continuerebbe a non pagare come fa ora.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, se pensi di sapere più di loro come massimizzare i ricavi prova a mandare una mail a Sky...
> 
> Se credi che dimezzando il prezzo si raddoppino gli abbonamenti viviamo su Marte.
> 
> E' una congettura fine a se stessa, perchè nella pratica chi si vede le partite gratis, la maggior parte continuerebbe a non pagare come fa ora.



Sono d'accordo. Le imprese utilizzano il ragionamento a margine, il prezzo scelto è in teoria quello che garantisce l'ottimizzazione del guadagno, salvo non siano incompetenti. E' un discorso puramente numerico.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Le imprese utilizzano il ragionamento a margine, il prezzo scelto è in teoria quello che garantisce l'ottimizzazione del guadagno, salvo non siano incompetenti. E' un discorso puramente numerico.



Esatto, a loro interessa il totale incassato, massimizzare il guadagno.

Guadagnassero di piu' dimezzando il costo degli abbonamenti lo farebbero prima di subito, ovviamente.

Che poi, una roba come il calcio su cui si passano mensilmente ore ed ore, fare gli spilorci per 30/40 euro al mese, mi fa ridere.

Se uno non vuole abbonarsi, è leggittimo.

Ma se uno vuole a tutti i costi vedersi il calcio non faccia troppe storie, tiri fuori sti 30/40 euro al mese.

Mi sembra la storia di chi prende un Iphone a 1000 euro, e poi si fa Illiad per risparmiare 2 euro al mese.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, se pensi di sapere più di loro come massimizzare i ricavi prova a mandare una mail a Sky...
> 
> Se credi che dimezzando il prezzo si raddoppino gli abbonamenti viviamo su Marte.
> 
> E' una congettura fine a se stessa, perchè nella pratica chi si vede le partite gratis, la maggior parte continuerebbe a non pagare come fa ora.





che poi now tv costa 30 euro. e molti lo hanno pure a 19 euro. ma in pochi hanno fatto l'abbonamento


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> che poi now tv costa 30 euro. e molti lo hanno pure a 19 euro. ma in pochi hanno fatto l'abbonamento



Si trova inoltre a 25 euro ogni due per tre, il pacchetto con batterie regalate, con tutti i no iva (mi sembra ora ci sia da trony). Se ne comprano 8, si salta il periodo estivo o che non serve, si rinnova solo quando ci sta la partita, e si riesce anche a non pagare le pause del campionato. C'è un forum dove si parla solo di questi sistemi. Tutti legali, che portano a meno di 20 euro al mese, anche se bisogna ovviamente starci dietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sai cosa mi fa sorridere della cosa? Io ho visto come funziona IPTV, e ti posso garantire che funziona meglio di now tv moltissime volte.. senza neanche i limiti di dispositivo. E' da uscire pazzi.



E tu pensa che molte smart tv avevano l'app iptv inclusa , che poi 'stranamente' hanno rimosso.
In teoria non serviva nemmeno il decoder.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> che poi now tv costa 30 euro. e molti lo hanno pure a 19 euro. ma in pochi hanno fatto l'abbonamento





MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si trova inoltre a 25 euro ogni due per tre, il pacchetto con batterie regalate, con tutti i no iva (mi sembra ora ci sia da trony). Se ne comprano 8, si salta il periodo estivo o che non serve, si rinnova solo quando ci sta la partita, e si riesce anche a non pagare le pause del campionato. C'è un forum dove si parla solo di questi sistemi. Tutti legali, che portano a meno di 20 euro al mese, anche se bisogna ovviamente starci dietro.



Appunto, vedete che ci sono le soluzioni per spendere poco? basta volerlo.

Ma gratis è sempre meglio.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, se pensi di sapere più di loro come massimizzare i ricavi prova a mandare una mail a Sky...
> 
> Se credi che dimezzando il prezzo si raddoppino gli abbonamenti viviamo su Marte.
> 
> E' una congettura fine a se stessa, perchè nella pratica chi si vede le partite gratis, la maggior parte continuerebbe a non pagare come fa ora.



No ancora. Quì si parla di gente che spende 10/15 euro mensili rischiando molto e che a 15/20 farebbero di sicuro l'abbonamento regolare.

Netflix ne è la prova lampante, con l'abbattimento dei costi ha aumentato considerevolmente gli abbonati, di che stiamo a parlare?
Legge della domanda e offerta che è valida anche al contrario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2020)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> mai pagato e mai paghero'
> 
> tutto illegale al massimo. da sempre.
> 
> ...



Cosi si invece che le cose cambieranno. Ottimo atteggiamento.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> che poi now tv costa 30 euro. e molti lo hanno pure a 19 euro. ma in pochi hanno fatto l'abbonamento



Io avevo now-tv lo scorso anno e nonostante ho chiesto sconti col cavolo che mi sia stato concesso, altrochè 19


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> No ancora. Quì si parla di gente che spende 10/15 euro mensili rischiando molto e che a 15/20 farebbero di sicuro l'abbonamento regolare.
> 
> Netflix ne è la prova lampante, con l'abbattimento dei costi ha aumentato considerevolmente gli abbonati, di che stiamo a parlare?
> Legge della domanda e offerta che è valida anche al contrario.



Ti hanno risposto sopra, con Now tv vai dai 19 a 30 euro al mese, facessero quello.

Quelli che spendono 10/15 euro mensili, sono quelli che VOGLIONO TUTTA SKY regalata, non solo per il calcio.

Penso che sarai d' accordo che non si possa pretendere tutta SKY con 20 euro mensili...


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti hanno risposto sopra, con Now tv vai dai 19 a 30 euro al mese, facessero quello.
> 
> Quelli che spendono 10/15 euro mensili, sono quelli che VOGLIONO TUTTA SKY regalata, non solo per il calcio.
> 
> Penso che sarai d' accordo che non si possa pretendere tutta SKY con 20 euro mensili...



Mediaset Premium è fallita. aveva prezzi molto vicini a questi. ma non ho mai visto 10 milioni di abbonati


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Mediaset Premium è fallita. aveva prezzi molto vicini a questi. ma non ho mai visto 10 milioni di abbonati



Ecco, l' hai detto. 

Ed aveva costi irrisori rispetto a Sky, pagava i diritti la metà per avere praticamente tutte le squadre principali.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Mediaset Premium è fallita. aveva prezzi molto vicini a questi. ma non ho mai visto 10 milioni di abbonati



E' rimasto infinity, con i canali premium (che penso ci siano ancora). 29 euro 6 mesi, si trova facile il pass.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> mai pagato e mai paghero'
> 
> tutto illegale al massimo. da sempre.
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosi si invece che le cose cambieranno. Ottimo atteggiamento.



Che degrado.

Allora domani vai al supermercato e ruba tutto lo scaffale di Nutella Biscuits, ma sai quanti soldi girano in Ferrero?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> E' rimasto infinity, con i canali premium (che penso ci siano ancora). 29 euro 6 mesi, si trova facile il pass.



I canali premium li ho su sky col satellite.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I canali premium li ho su sky col satellite.



La mia compagna mi ha fatto pagare fino a che è rimasto il canale joy.. ahhah


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Allora domani vai al supermercato e ruba tutto lo scaffale di Nutella Biscuits, ma sai quanti soldi girano in Ferrero?



Non è neanche questo, ma è che quando si prendono in maniera illegale i film, sport...etc... di fatto non si paga gente che lavora (a prescindere da chi ci lucra).
Io mi ammazzo, scrivo una canzone o un libro, quando lo vendo non vengo pagato perché c'è chi si appropria del mio lavoro in questo modo. E' come se un impiegato andasse a lavoro ma poi non venisse pagato per quello che fa.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

Io capisco chi magari ha 15 anni o non ha un lavoro, che si scarica film,musica e videogame

Ma chi lavora e ha sta benedetta passione per il calcio, tirasse fuori sti soldi invece che gravare sui quei pirla che invece pagano.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non è neanche questo, ma è che quando si prendono in maniera illegale i film, sport...etc... di fatto non si paga gente che lavora (a prescindere da chi ci lucra).
> Io mi ammazzo, scrivo una canzone o un libro, quando lo vendo non vengo pagato perché c'è chi si appropria del mio lavoro in questo modo. E' come se un impiegato andasse a lavoro ma poi non venisse pagato per quello che fa.



Il problema è che la gente, ritiene le cose "intangibili" meno importanti dei beni materiali. Non capisco perchè.

Nessuno si sognerebbe di rubare una spilla da 1 euro in un negozio, ma rubarne centinaia per altre cose come musica film ecc lo ritiene totalmente accettabile.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la gente, ritiene le cose "intangibili" meno importanti dei beni materiali. Non capisco perchè.
> 
> Nessuno si sognerebbe di rubare una spilla da 1 euro in un negozio, ma rubarne centinaia per altre cose come musica film ecc lo ritiene totalmente accettabile.



Non nego che questo è connaturato nell'uomo stesso e nella sua storia.
Esco dal seminato e ti parlo di musica... compro vinili, a 30 euro a pezzo o anche di più, ma quando mi arriva il pagamento mensile di tidal e roon impreco. E' come se un servizio mi stesse rapinando, non dandomi nulla di tangibile. Ho la stessa sensazione con i vari abbonamenti (e li ho praticamente tutti).
Poi ovvio che ci si pensa e si capisce che non ha senso, ma capisco che è una cosa non facilissima all'inizio. Ti faccio un altro esempio. Ogni tanto gioco a videogames al computer, dove da anni esiste solo il digitale, ho un amico che usa da sempre e solo ps4, non capisce come possa spendere soldi per giochi digitali... dopo diversi anni ora sta cominciando anche lui ad accettarlo.

Non giustifico, sia chiaro, ma capisco dove sta il problema, ed è di natura psicologica e di cultura sociale.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in Italia in un quarto di secolo di abbonamenti satellitare si è infranto il tabù dell'utilizzatore finale intoccabile,infatti sono stati denunciati già 223 cittadini che hanno solo visto un evento a pagamento senza pagare i diritti.
> Rischiano la condanna per ricettazione con reclusione fino a 8 anni e 25 mila euro di multa,oltre al pagamento delle spese legali,e per la legge sul diritto d'autore giungerebbe il sequestro dell'apparecchio con cui hanno praticato l'llecito.
> Identitficare tutta la rete è molto molto complesso,essendoci migliaia di microrivenditori sui territori,tuttavia i "clienti" di queste organizzazioni abusive sono costretti a condividere dati anagrafici e bancari che rappresentano una traccia da seguire per la guardia di finanza.
> 
> yahoo notizie



io ho lavorato nel mondo dell'home entertainment (le videoteche) per 10 anni dagli inizi del 2000 sino al 2010..ogni tanto uscivano ciclicamente queste notizie , ma non si e'mai colpito l'utilizzatore finale ma solo e soltanto chi ne traeva profitto..
abbiamo fatto manifestazioni e altro per provare a fermare il famoso tuttogratis che stava prendendo piede, con la perdita di molti posti di lavoro..ma i vari sky premium e i vari politici e quant'altro non hanno mosso un dito..perche' gli faceva comodo togliere migliaia di piccoli esercizi commerciali fuori dalla circolazione..cosi' da papparsi l'intero mercato..quindi non venitemi a parlare di avere pieta' per loro..
solo che evidentemente hanno fatto male i loro conti


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non nego che questo è connaturato nell'uomo stesso e nella sua storia.
> Esco dal seminato e ti parlo di musica... compro vinili, a 30 euro a pezzo o anche di più, ma quando mi arriva il pagamento mensile di tidal e roon impreco. E' come se un servizio mi stesse rapinando, non dandomi nulla di tangibile. Ho la stessa sensazione con i vari abbonamenti (e li ho praticamente tutti).
> Poi ovvio che ci si pensa e si capisce che non ha senso, ma capisco che è una cosa non facilissima all'inizio. Ti faccio un altro esempio. Ogni tanto gioco a videogames al computer, dove da anni esiste solo il digitale, ho un amico che usa da sempre e solo ps4, non capisce come possa spendere soldi per giochi digitali... dopo diversi anni ora sta cominciando anche lui ad accettarlo.
> 
> Non giustifico, sia chiaro, ma capisco dove sta il problema, ed è di natura psicologica e di cultura sociale.



Seguire la propria squadra settimanalmente io credo sia stata una rivoluzione non da poco che ha stravolto la vita di tutti i tifosi.
Io fino ai 20anni praticamente il milan lo seguivo alla radio , quando è nata tele+ speravo sempre che il milan fosse in posticipo per poterlo guardare in pizzeria con gli amici ma quando, con la vera rivoluzione, ci è stato dato modo di seguire tutte le partite il cambiamento è stato fantastico.
Non penso che attorno ai 20anni , dopo il sesso e il lavoro, ci sia stato qualcosa che ho più desiderato che poter seguire il milan la domenica o in champions al mercoledi in piena comodità.
Quindi i soldi spesi per il calcio mai li potrei considerati buttati e mai li rimpiangerò.
Dovremmo ogni tanto pensare alla vita di prima per apprezzare ciò che abbiamo oggi.
Non mi sento però di biasimare chi non concepisce queste cose perchè lo stato troppo spesso non tutela il consumatore e trascura la legalità.
Ovviamente chi ricorre alla pirateria sa quel che fa e si assume le responsabilità eventuali.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non è esatto, anzi. Se ci fosse implicato un reato rilevante ai fini delle intercettazioni, il provider vpn dovrebbe dare il tuo originale indirizzo ip, direttamente o con rogatoria internazionale. Se non c'è un simile reato il vpn non serve a nulla. Questi proxy servono ad impedire di venir tracciato da un malintenzionato di turno utilizzando linee libere. Aggiungono qualche disturbo legale, ma non sono idonei a commettere reati in tranquillità.



I provider delle VPN hanno sedi legali in posti in cui difficilmente è possibile obbligarli a fornire i dati dei propri utenti. Inoltre nella maggior parte di questi oggi giorno sono "senza log", il che vuol dire che nemmeno i provider delle VPN mantengono i dati degli utenti collegati. 

Quindi i dati che dici non li hanno proprio disponibili perchè non vengono scritti da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Paypal non offre nessun sistema di sicurezza. E' una normalissima banca, non è per nulla anonima. I dati dei clienti sono soggetti alle stesse tutele del sistema bancario europeo. L'FBI ha accesso diretto ai dati VPN di qualsiasi server americano, senza autorizzazioni.
> Una cosa così elementare come le vpn non garantisce nessun anonimato per le autorità.



Non offre sistemi di sicurezza ma il sistema delle donazioni è infallibile. Come dimostri che i soldi che hai inviato per "compleanno di Franco" siano destinati alle IPTV? Aggiungi che cambiano account periodicamente.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non offre sistemi di sicurezza ma il sistema delle donazioni è infallibile. Come dimostri che i soldi che hai inviato per "compleanno di Franco" siano destinati alle IPTV? Aggiungi che cambiano account periodicamente.



Non devono dimostrarlo. E' avvenuto un pagamento a tizio da parte tua, dell'ammontare richiesto all'abbonamento. Paypal fornisce le generalità del soggetto (sempre in caso di reato passibile di intercettazione). Parte il processo e la prova è fornita.
Che una persona paghi qualsiasi cosa, usando come causale "donazione", non rende il pagamento una donazione. Si ha una semplice falsa causa del negozio giuridico, che diventa illecito.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I provider delle VPN hanno sedi legali in posti in cui difficilmente è possibile obbligarli a fornire i dati dei propri utenti. Inoltre nella maggior parte di questi oggi giorno sono "senza log", il che vuol dire che nemmeno i provider delle VPN mantengono i dati degli utenti collegati.
> 
> Quindi i dati che dici non li hanno proprio disponibili perchè non vengono scritti da nessuna parte.



Errore comune. I server dei provider seguono la Legge del paese in cui risiedono e non quella legale della sede centrale.
Traduco: usi nord vpn, se ti colleghi ad un suo server italiano, allora lui risponderà alle autorità italiane e i log saranno accessibili con una semplice autorizzazione di un pm; usi un server di nort vpn argentino, e avrai lo stesso effetto ma servirà una rogatoria internazionale, che è una procedura più complicata e più lunga, ma sempre possibile.
Siamo nel campo della fantascienza, sia chiaro, perché in entrambi i casi sarebbe ridicolo che un pm dello stato, con avvallo di un gip, andasse a spendere soldi dei contribuenti con indagini di questo tipo. Ma ovviamente, se il reato fosse più grave di una pirateria.......

Il discorso senza log non è vero. Non hanno informazioni su cosa hai fatto, ma il log dell'ip lo conservano. L'unica che afferma di non farlo è express vpn, ma se cerchi online scoprirai che anche loro, quando è stato richiesto, hanno fornito gli ip. Quelle senza log hanno di buono che se guardi ***** nessuno può sapere cosa guardi, neanche loro (in teoria), ma se fai un reato, non possono sapere di preciso cosa hai fatto (creano problemi in tal senso) ma che sei tu su quel sito lo sanno.

Volendo proprio andare a rompere le scatole alle autorità, serve usare i servizi vpn a catena in paesi differenti (servono più rogatorie internazionali a catena e il tempo per averle potebbe inficiare i log).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Errore comune. I server italiani dei provider seguono la Legge del paese in cui risiedono e non quella legale della sede centrale.
> Traduco: usi nord vpn, se ti colleghi ad un suo server italiano, allora lui risponderà alle autorità italiane e i log saranno accessibili con una semplice autorizzazione di un pm; usi un server di nort vpn argentino, e avrai lo stesso effetto ma servirà una rogatoria internazionale, che è una procedura più complicata e più lunga, ma sempre possibile.
> Siamo nel campo della fantascienza, sia chiaro, perché in entrambi i casi sarebbe ridicolo che un pm dello stato, con avvallo di un gip andasse a spendere soldi dei contribuenti con indagini di questo tipo. Ma ovviamente, se il reato fosse più grave di una pirateria.......



Se è una VPN senza logging i log non ci sono! So quello di cui parlo fidati


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non devono dimostrarlo. E' avvenuto un pagamento a tizio da parte tua, dell'ammontare richiesto all'abbonamento. Paypal fornisce le generalità del soggetto (sempre in caso di reato passibile di intercettazione). Parte il processo e la prova è fornita.
> Che una persona paghi qualsiasi cosa, usando come causale "donazione", non rende il pagamento una donazione. Si ha una semplice falsa causa del negozio giuridico, che diventa illecito.



I pagamenti di persona come li dimostri? Contanti, incontrandoti a caso in una strada casuale al centro o in un bar?

Forza su, se si vuole piratare nessuno può fermarti non c'è modo se si è furbi


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I pagamenti di persona come li dimostri? Contanti, incontrandoti a caso in una strada casuale al centro o in un bar?
> 
> Forza su, se si vuole piratare nessuno può fermarti non c'è modo se si è furbi



In nessun modo, parlavo esclusivamente di paypal. Per i contanti o telecamere o niente.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se è una VPN senza logging i log non ci sono! So quello di cui parlo fidati



Ho completato l'intervento di prima spiegando (semplificando) il funzionamento dei log dei vpn. Sono di due tipi. Quelli che segnano tutto quello che si fa e quelli che segnano solo gli indirizzi ip.
I secondi sono quelli problematici e tranne express vpn, i secondi li hanno tutti (e anche questo li ha forniti in passato).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non è neanche questo, ma è che quando si prendono in maniera illegale i film, sport...etc... di fatto non si paga gente che lavora (a prescindere da chi ci lucra).
> Io mi ammazzo, scrivo una canzone o un libro, quando lo vendo non vengo pagato perché c'è chi si appropria del mio lavoro in questo modo. E' come se un impiegato andasse a lavoro ma poi non venisse pagato per quello che fa.



Il problema è che ci sono servizi (per esempio la Formula1) che prima erano gratuiti, mentre ora si è costretti a pagare, a pagare una cifra non corrispondente al servizio desiderato perchè il servizio è in esclusiva (non ci sono alternative) e ti appioppano un pacchetto di servizi.
Poi non è un problema di non pagare chi lavora nelle tv: il denaro dei diritti tv a chi finisce? Con gli abbonamenti sky vai anche ad ingrossare gli stipendi astronomici del mondo del calcio, il quale a sua volta alimenta il mercato del lusso e la corruzione della società civile. 
Non nemmeno una questione di proprietà intellettuale, come la vogliono far spacciare i politici che fanno le leggi anti-pirateria, che sono invece dei lacchè delle grandi aziende, e che usano questo come pretesto per rendere lo Stato sempre più totalitario.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ci sono servizi (per esempio la Formula1) che prima erano gratuiti, mentre ora si è costretti a pagare, a pagare una cifra non corrispondente al servizio desiderato perchè il servizio è in esclusiva (non ci sono alternative) e ti appioppano un pacchetto di servizi.
> Poi non è un problema di non pagare chi lavora nelle tv: il denaro dei diritti tv a chi finisce? Con gli abbonamenti sky vai anche ad ingrossare gli stipendi astronomici del mondo del calcio, il quale a sua volta alimenta il mercato del lusso e la corruzione della società civile.
> Non nemmeno una questione di proprietà intellettuale, come la vogliono far spacciare i politici che fanno le leggi anti-pirateria, che sono invece dei lacchè delle grandi aziende, e che usano questo come pretesto per rendere lo Stato sempre più totalitario.



Hai preso un contesto specifico, quello del calcio, da cui difficilmente si esce, perché è marcio.
Il discorso è che il nostro sistema giuridico risulta quasi sempre troppo lento ad adattarsi alle novità. Ogni settore dovrebbe avere una sua normativa, semplice e lineare, ma la politica non lo consente.

Il fatto stesso che si possa pensare di tutelare il calcio come si tutela una canzone, un libro o un film, vuol dire non conoscere le specificità della materia e ovviamente le relative criticità.
Nel settore letterario le librerie stanno fallendo, le videoteche lo hanno già fatto, il funzionamento dei servizi di streaming stanno distruggendo il guadagno degli autori in un business al limite del sostenibile.

La politica è tutto in questo paese. E' il nostro passato, presente e futuro. Per molti è anche il lavoro, ed il problema inizia e finisce proprio qua. Queste presunte interpretazioni del diritto penale sono il tentativo fisiologico di uno o più giudici di adattare un sistema normativo obsoleto e/o fatto male.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ci sono servizi (per esempio la Formula1) che prima erano gratuiti, mentre ora si è costretti a pagare, a pagare una cifra non corrispondente al servizio desiderato perchè il servizio è in esclusiva (non ci sono alternative) e ti appioppano un pacchetto di servizi.
> Poi non è un problema di non pagare chi lavora nelle tv: il denaro dei diritti tv a chi finisce? Con gli abbonamenti sky vai anche ad ingrossare gli stipendi astronomici del mondo del calcio, il quale a sua volta alimenta il mercato del lusso e la corruzione della società civile.
> Non nemmeno una questione di proprietà intellettuale, come la vogliono far spacciare i politici che fanno le leggi anti-pirateria, che sono invece dei lacchè delle grandi aziende, e che usano questo come pretesto per rendere lo Stato sempre più totalitario.



Hai le tue ragioni.

Vedila come le tasse: abbiamo cento mila tasse differenti, ma vedila alla larga, ciò che conta in fondo è solo il gettito totale che fa andare avanti lo stato.

Tu giustamente dici che per avere la Formula 1, devi appiopparti anche servizi che non usi.
E' vero, ma alla fine tutto va nel calderone che permette a Sky di stare in piedi e guadagnare qualcosa.

Se ad esempio scorporasse i pacchetti ( calcio, formula uno, MotoGP ecc) semplicemente fallirebbe perchè non ci starebbe dentro con i costi.

Alla fine, se Sky ha per dire 3 miliardi di spese annue tra diritti vari, personale, strutture ecc ecc, Sky deve prendere dagli utenti 3 miliardi + il guadagno, il "come" sono soltanto "dettagli", pare semplice ma è realtà.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ad esempio scorporasse i pacchetti ( calcio, formula uno, MotoGP ecc) semplicemente fallirebbe perchè non ci starebbe dentro con i costi.



Il costo è tutto del resto. Il loro e il nostro.

Capisco chi si lamenta di pagare 80 euro, ma il calcio costa la metà, ed insieme si ha praticamente tutto lo sport. Un euro al giorno, poco più. Il prezzo di un caffè. Santa crisi economica perenne, ma se una coppia va a mangiare una pizza il sabato sera paga di più in quelle due ore, e compra lievito, farina, acqua e pomodoro... e lo dico io che vedo giusto il milan a 10 euro a partita praticamente. Mi rode? certo, e quando non mi va di pagare uso la radio.. esiste ancora.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il costo è tutto del resto. Il loro e il nostro.
> 
> Capisco chi si lamenta di pagare 80 euro, ma il calcio costa la metà, ed insieme si ha praticamente tutto lo sport. Un euro al giorno, poco più. Il prezzo di un caffè. Santa crisi economica perenne, ma se una coppia va a mangiare una pizza il sabato sera paga di più in quelle due ore, e compra lievito, farina, acqua e pomodoro... e lo dico io che vedo giusto il milan a 10 euro a partita praticamente. Mi rode? certo, e quando non mi va di pagare uso la radio.. esiste ancora.



Io con Sky ddt pago 35 euro al mese

Ho tutto il calcio, F1, Moto GP e vari sport.

National Geo, Sky UNO, Sky Atlantic e Fox, tutti i canali Mediaset Premium

Non mi sembra cosi folle


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io con Sky ddt pago 35 euro al mese
> 
> Ho tutto il calcio, F1, Moto GP e vari sport.
> 
> ...



35x12 = 420 euro all'anno. Fidati che ci sono famiglie che non possono permettersi il cinema e la pizzeria... poi una famiglia ha anche la spesa per internet e per i telefoni.
Il problema è che prima col canone rai avevi tanto sport, tra cui la Formula1 che è di interesse nazionale. Ora paghi il canone (in bolletta) ma devi anche abbonarti a sky!
Certo che nulla è gratis, ma qui c'è chi se ne aprofitta, e che il mercato non sia libero è la certificazione del latrocinio. Sky sicuramente non ci copre solo le spese, e comunque sia nelle spese ci sono i diritti tv, ovvero il tuo abbonamento finisce ai club, i quali pagano giocatori e procuratori ecc... alla fine tu hai pagato una parte del milione di euro che si è intascato Mirabelli.
Non mi pare che per far funzionare delle telecamere in 10 stadi ci siano bisogno di milioni di euro alla settimana... 
Alla fine chi prova a guardare le partite gratuitamente lo fa o perchè è davvero povero, o per una questione ideologica, per un senso di giustizia. E non vale il "allora non guardare..." perchè vuol dire che ti hanno rubato un servizio che prima avevi.

Altro discorso sono i libri e i dischi, ma anche lì la proprietà intellettuale / diritto d'autore, è più che altro un pretesto, perchè a guadagnare non sono mai stati gli autori, quanto invece le case editrici. Uno scrittore prende credo il 10% sulla vendita di un libro.
Perciò molti si rivolgono ad editori underground o creano la propria etichetta. Poi dicono "ce lo chiede l'Europa" ma sono decenni che dovrebbero smantellare la SIAE.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 35x12 = 420 euro all'anno. Fidati che ci sono famiglie che non possono permettersi il cinema e la pizzeria... poi una famiglia ha anche la spesa per internet e per i telefoni.



Ma certo, ci mancherebbe, non volevo dire il contrario.

Ti dirò una cosa, se non puoi permetterti abbonamenti TV per il calcio, con un Caffè da 1 euro vai al bar e ti vedi comunque la partita.

Ci sono tante cose che vorrei ma non posso permettermele, ma non per questo le "rubo"


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo, ci mancherebbe, non volevo dire il contrario.
> 
> Ti dirò una cosa, se non puoi permetterti abbonamenti TV per il calcio, con un Caffè da 1 euro vai al bar e ti vedi comunque la partita.
> 
> Ci sono tante cose che vorrei ma non posso permettermele, ma non per questo le "rubo"



Guarda io credo che guardare una partita di serie A in tv possa valere tranquillamente 5 euro.
Personalmente ho deciso di fare l'abbonamento quando mi sono reso conto che per andare al bar o in pizzeria per seguire il milan o altre partite ci spendevo un botto e mi ero beccato anche la gastrite per l'abbuffata di pizze.
Aggiungici pure che in quegli anni nei locali si poteva anche fumare e tornavo a casa che puzzavo come un salamino.
Altri tempi....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo, ci mancherebbe, non volevo dire il contrario.
> 
> Ti dirò una cosa, se non puoi permetterti abbonamenti TV per il calcio, con un Caffè da 1 euro vai al bar e ti vedi comunque la partita.
> 
> Ci sono tante cose che vorrei ma non posso permettermele, ma non per questo le "rubo"



Gli sport nazional-popolari non devono essere un lusso che non tutti possono permettersi. Infatti la rai trasmette le partite della Nazionale, e la Coppa Italia. Una volta anche le partite di coppa dei campioni, e guardacaso allora non c'erano gli stipendi milionari di oggi. Pay-tv e stipendi impazziti sono strettamente correlati: la stretta sulla pirateria nello sport è attuata solo per difendere l' elite di milionari, che poi è funzionale ad altri secondi fini: è corruzione, vendono l'anima e si fanno promotori di unicef, respect, ecc...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli sport nazional-popolari non devono essere un lusso che non tutti possono permettersi. Infatti la rai trasmette le partite della Nazionale, e la Coppa Italia. Una volta anche le partite di coppa dei campioni, e guardacaso allora non c'erano gli stipendi milionari di oggi. Pay-tv e stipendi impazziti sono strettamente correlati: la stretta sulla pirateria nello sport è attuata solo per difendere l' elite di milionari, che poi è funzionale ad altri secondi fini: è corruzione, vendono l'anima e si fanno promotori di unicef, respect, ecc...



Moralmente condivido, ma purtroppo business is business

Ti pare normale che Jay-Z e Beyonce abbiano da parte un miliardo di euro? a me no, per cantare quattro canzoni del menga.

Lo stesso discorso vale per i calciatori, muovono tanti soldi e hanno stipendi di conseguenza immorali, ma tant'è


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io con Sky ddt pago 35 euro al mese
> 
> Ho tutto il calcio, F1, Moto GP e vari sport.
> 
> ...



35 non è il suo vero prezzo...stai in promozione.


----------

